# What do you eat for breakfast?



## Brandi (May 27, 2006)

I'm not a fan of cereal, sometimes I'll eat oatmeal. Sometimes eggs. I could eat dinner food (like spagetti) for breakfast.


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 27, 2006)

Hubby is British, and a fan of Full English Breakfast, so we eat eggs almost every morning. Usually with a pan-grilled tomato half, some sort of meat - sausage, bacon, Italian sausage, even salmon, and toast with Marmite. Sometimes we have baked beans for variety, or sauteed mushrooms.
A glass of OJ, a cup of tea, and we eat again in the evening, because breakfast like that qualifies as 2 meals anyway.

We're not adverse to leftover pizza or Chinese either. We rarely have pancakes, waffles or cereal.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

It depends. Most of time, Cold cereal is all I have time for. Well, two or three bowls really, since I never follow the "1/2 cup" rule.

If I'm on the road, then its more of a big breakfast usually steak and eggs, medium rare and overeasy, hashbrowns, wheat toast, jam. A stack of pancakes if they have'em. Tomato Juice/V8. Milk, Ice Cold.


----------



## missaf (May 27, 2006)

I usually don't eat breakfast, long story.

When I do, though, it's an egg in a basket, a piece of pan grilled turkey and a slice of tomato with a cup of juice or tea (depending on weather).

We'll also eat Steel Cut Oatmeal in the winter, which is VERY good when cooked the right way.


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 27, 2006)

missaf said:


> When I do, though, it's an egg in a basket, a piece of pan grilled turkey and a slice of tomato with a cup of juice or tea (depending on weather).



an egg in a basket? y dont u just av it on a pl8? weird americans.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 27, 2006)

usually breakfast for me is 2 cups of coffee. On the weekends, we have takeout (kolaches or breakfast tacos) or I make eggs, bacon, biscuits, and grits for the whole crew.


----------



## jamie (May 27, 2006)

Breakfast is my favorite meal..but I don't really have time to eat it. Almost every morning for the past month I have had 2 Eggo waffles with butter and sf syrup and a glass of skim milk.

I eat my favorite breakfast yummies for dinner.


----------



## Blake (May 27, 2006)

Could be anything, from "standard" breakfast foods, all the way to dinner leftovers (if there's cold pizza in the fridge, it doesn't last very long...  ).

I almost never eat cold cereal, though, except as a late night snack.


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> an egg in a basket? y dont u just av it on a pl8? weird americans.



Why don't you talk like a normal human being? Weird chavs. 

You and your kind make me ashamed to be English.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 28, 2006)

Most Americans don't know about Cockney, Em. It's the island's dirty little secret. 

As for eating breakfast, I personally never eat before going to bed.


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Most Americans don't know about Cockney, Em. It's the island's dirty little secret.



It's not really cockney. It's the way a lot of common, uneducated teenagers here type.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

*I like two maple sausage links, split, on a lightly buttered multi-grain english muffin (pan toasted), with a slice of cheddar cheese. Make a sandwich of it and zap in the microwave for 20 seconds to melt the cheddar. Pair that up with cup of coffee or Irish Breakfast tea. :eat2: 

I have to eat breakfast, otherwise I am incapable of rational thinking by 8:00 am.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's not really cockney. It's the way a lot of common, uneducated teenagers here type.



Oh. See, American teenagers just combine bad grammar with 733t.


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh. See, American teenagers just combine bad grammar with 733t.



Ahh yeah. It's pretty much the same.

It angers me. There's no point.


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's not really cockney. It's the way a lot of common, uneducated teenagers here type.



i am educated. as 4 callin me a chav, not nice. i like rock musik.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's not really cockney. It's the way a lot of common, uneducated teenagers here type.



Funny, it's the same on this side of the pond, too. 

As for breakfast, because I work nights and have never really enjoyed breakfast foods, it's more common for me to eat leftovers, or a sandwich or something for breakfast than actual breakfast foods, which I can't really stomach until I've been up for several hours. So yesterday I had a half a turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread. Today I had some left over sushi.

We have cereal in the house, and I do eat it, but it's more of an evening snack for me than breakfast food. I need to have some sort of animal protein with breakfast in order to really feel set for the day.

Oh and I love English style breakfasts. Any excuse to eat baked beans in the morning is okay with me. Although the black pudding? I could do without.


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> i am educated. as 4 callin me a chav, not nice. i like rock musik.



Why do you type like one then?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 28, 2006)

Em, what's a chav?


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2006)

The scum of the earth. lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav read through that. England has been taken over by them.


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2006)

Elements of the stereotype

The stereotypical chav is someone who:

* wears particular clothing, such as:
o Brand name athletic clothing and shoes. Stereotypically, this might include white trainers and tracksuits.
o Fake designer clothing and accessories, in particular the distinctive tartan of Burberry, similar to (and perhaps derived from) the casuals of football supporters.
o "Bling": that is, gaudy gold or platinum jewellery  in particular conspicuous earrings and trinkets on chains for women, and gold sovereign rings for men.
o Sports caps and hoodies. Often both are worn, the hood pulled up over the baseball cap, thus obscuring the wearer's face.
o Sports or jogging trousers, often tucked into white (or in fact any colour of) sports socks. These are also referred to as "tracky Bs", "trackies" or "tracky bottoms".
* if female, wears thickly applied make-up, makes heavy use of fake tan, large hoop-earrings and has a hairstyle in which the hair is pulled back into a tight bun or ponytail (called a "Croydon facelift" [8] or "council-house facelift").
* is associated with crass, drunken behaviour and minor criminal activities. This includes unprovoked attacks on members of the public (see happy slapping), vandalism, verbal abuse, and drug abuse (see ASBO). This delinquency may be carried out under the influence of cheap alcohol, often after the pubs have closed.
* lives on housing estates and other low-income neighbourhoods, often supported by the "dole" [9] (unemployment benefit)
* owns a tastelessly modified car, usually with a basic original specification, but decorated in a gaudy style. The Vauxhall Nova is one of the many small hatchbacks associated with this stereotype.[9]
* aspires to the latest mobile phone and other mobile gadgetry. Typically these include the Motorola RAZR series phone and iPod Shuffle music player.[10]
* takes part in under-aged drinking and sex (and, consequently, is associated with teen pregnancy).[9]
* congregates and loiters in areas such as shopping centres [11] and fast food restaurants [12].
* pronounces English in a style that is seen to be unsophisticated and characterised by slack diction  for example, the pronunciation of "thing" as "fink", or the addition of the suffix "-ige" or the word "Buh" to the end of sentences. [13]


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 28, 2006)

Ew. Sounds loverly. Not. Thanks for the explanation. I love wikipedia.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2006)

Depends on the day of the week, and where we are.

Weekdays: Always a juice mixed with Fresca and a yogurt. Plus a muffin, toast or bowl of cereal. 

Weekends: Same as above, but if we are visiting the in-laws, we usually have waffles on Saturday and eggs on Sunday.

Sometimes left-overs of other foods, such as pizza, if available.


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Why do you type like one then?



seriously get to fuk. how do u kno wot a chav types like? thats just stereotyping them. im not a big fan of them but i av respect 4 da individual. lose da attitude.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 28, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> seriously get to fuk. how do u kno wot a chav types like? thats just stereotyping them. im not a big fan of them but i av respect 4 da individual. lose da attitude.


 
I think the limit to the number of characters that can be included in a post is pretty high. Go ahead, get wild and crazy, write the whole word. It is fun! 


Oh and as for breakfast. Coffee, and lots of it!


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> seriously get to fuk. how do u kno wot a chav types like? thats just stereotyping them. im not a big fan of them but i av respect 4 da individual. lose da attitude.



And you say you're not a chav. 

Argh. What are you going to do get 'da crew on me'? You're a disgrace.


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 29, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> And you say you're not a chav.
> 
> Argh. What are you going to do get 'da crew on me'? You're a disgrace.



think u r big 4 abusin me on teh net? u rnt. seriously leave me 2 it.


----------



## Emma (May 29, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> think u r big 4 abusin me on teh net? u rnt. seriously leave me 2 it.



I only wanted you to know that typing like that makes you look dumb. Which means no one will respect what you say. I've seen quite a few people laughing at you. I don't think I'm big for doing it. Now I know what school teachers feel like when trying to educate dumb chavs.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I like cereal and fruit for breakfast.


----------



## Brandi (May 29, 2006)

This morning I had Red River cereal, my boss asked me if I was pregnant LOL He has NEVER seen me eat cereal lol


----------



## kyla (May 29, 2006)

most mornings I don't eat breakfast,but if I do its toast and jelly:eat2:


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 29, 2006)

Usually Thomas' Whole Wheat Bagel Bread with SmartBalance spread.

Favorite: pancakes/waffles with sliced bananas and strawberries


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2006)

If it has to be a quickie(breakfast..the other thing never happens..heh)...a banana with some peanut butter on it..and some orange juice.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 29, 2006)

Yogurt. It's like ice cream for breakfast but not quite.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

Cereal with a cup of berries and a cup of coffee with a glass of orange juice.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 8, 2006)

I had a fruit salad (peaches, plums, strawberries, watermelon and grapes) with yoghurt and granola with almonds and raisins.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

i've never gotten into a routine of eating breakfast. i'm never hungry in the morning. the night time is a different story, let me tell you. i tried it today and had an orange.
And I wonder why my metabolism works like molasses?

breakfast is two large cups of coffee, black, or with light cream followed by a glass of water.

it's a wonder i get anything done with the getting up to pee all day long...

*gets up to pee


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

At the company canteen, Thursday's special for breakfast is a pork, queso blanco and scrambled egg burrito, smothered in chili verde sauce. :smitten: 

I get hashbrowns (also smotherned in chili verde) on the side, with a diet coke chaser.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 9, 2006)

I am not a breakfast food fan for the most part. I sometimes eat hot cereal, yogurt, granola type cold cereal. Bagel sandwich with cream cheese, veggies, and some turkey or ham. Vegetable soup with cheese toast. Leftovers. On occasion a big fresh fruit and yogurt smoothie with protein powder. 

Lately, I have been on a kick of eating a packet of Kashi whole grain hot cereal and a single serve carton of yogurt with fruit. And then having something else a couple hours later for a snack. I generally don't eat big breakfasts, having a big meal early in the day usually makes me queasy. I can't do the bacon, eggs, toast or pancake meal without feeling nasty the whole day. 

Tracy


----------



## Brandi (Jun 9, 2006)

I am having jalepeno harvarti cheese with lots of crispy bacon and tomato sandwich, Mrs. Dash on the tomato..mmmm only time I like Mrs. Dash


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 9, 2006)

It depends on the morning..some mornings I just can't face food right away and will have a cup or 2 of coffee and other times maybe toast with pb or a croissant with nutella. On the weekends hubby usually fixes breakfast (YEAH!!) and he will make waffles or french toast and sausage or fried polish sausage with onions and fried taters and maybe some scrambled eggs..:wubu:


----------



## jamie (Jun 9, 2006)

This morning it was Hostess orange cupcakes with the white squiggle line on top.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 9, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I'm not a fan of cereal, sometimes I'll eat oatmeal. Sometimes eggs. I could eat dinner food (like spagetti) for breakfast.




I guess I'm a cereal guy. I like a bowl of mini-wheats and that usually keeps me going til lunch.

If I'm in a rush or late for work, I grab one of those oatmeal bars or just skip it altogether.

When I'm traveling somewhere, I like to indulge at the hotel buffets...that's when I usually have the eggs, sausage, pancakes, etc...


Dennis


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 9, 2006)

Normally I have Mc DOnalds. I know I know its terrible for me but I never wake up in time to make breakfast. IF i did get up early enough I would have eggs and toast and either few strips of bacon or sasuage. Sometimes I do the toaster waffle thing but never for breakfast and I always have sausage with that.


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

Did I already say? 
A banana, an apple and a cup of yogurt. Every morning (at the office)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 9, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Normally I have Mc DOnalds. I know I know its terrible for me but I never wake up in time to make breakfast. IF i did get up early enough I would have eggs and toast and either few strips of bacon or sasuage. Sometimes I do the toaster waffle thing but never for breakfast and I always have sausage with that.



And what do you get at McD's? I like the McGriddle with sausage or the sausage McMuffin. And hash browns (altho those have gone down hill the past couple of years.)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 9, 2006)

jamie said:


> This morning it was Hostess orange cupcakes with the white squiggle line on top.


 
<sniff> That brought a tear to my eye! Those cupcakes rock!


----------



## FitChick (Jun 9, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I'm not a fan of cereal, sometimes I'll eat oatmeal. Sometimes eggs. I could eat dinner food (like spagetti) for breakfast.



What do I eat for breakfast?

Skinny people. When you pour the milk over them, they go, "Snap, crackle, POP!" (the sound of bones snapping is cool.) 

But seriously....I usually just have oatmeal, NOT with sugar (blecch) but with salt...and maybe a yogurt and whole wheat toast with lowfat peanut butter and jam.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 9, 2006)

With hubby gone all week on business, I've been eating a lot of junk [convenience foods - but fast food only once] for meals rather than cooking. I could feel my body just completely rejecting all the crap I'd been putting into it.

So, this morning, I made myself some poached eggs. I use one of those egg poacher inserts, so it's really easy to do. Put them on some lightly buttered toast. Little bit of salt. Apple slices on the side. My body really loved having "real" food for a change!

I did, however, get a pear frangipane from an awesome local bakery [love the stuff but rarely buy anything because binging would be just too easy] as a lunchtime treat after a much-needed pedicure.

Man, life is so rough!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 9, 2006)

Depends really on where I am...

At school: My classes are all at 11am, I don't know what breakfast is... unless you call Diet Mountain Dew breakfast. Weekends I do brunch though, I LOVE BRUNCH.

At my father's house: An everything bagel with light veggie cream cheese and then melt some american cheese on top. It's a dairy delight. I either have that or last night's leftovers.

At my mother's house: Something tastier, since my mother has real food at her house... like eggs. I make matzoh brei every once in a while, it's one of my specialties and favorite Jewish foods. Once in a while my mom does her famous oatmeal pancakes but her new obsession is her waffle maker. Yum.


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 9, 2006)

3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, scrambled with olives, misc. cheeses, lowfat spicy sausage. Also a muffin.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 9, 2006)

large waffle cone full of cookies and cream ice cream - around 10:30 am 

no apologies, no excuses, and I would do it again


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 9, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> large waffle cone full of cookies and cream ice cream - around 10:30 am
> 
> no apologies, no excuses, and I would do it again



The breakfast of champions!

Were you in public? hehe


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The breakfast of champions!
> 
> Were you in public? hehe


 
Of course


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Of course



atta girl!!


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2006)

Usually just cold cereal (Shreddies or Raisin Bran most often).

BUT....I could eat all morning. Seriously, three breakfasts a day would suit me well. A bowl of cereal to tide me over, then maybe sausage and pan fried potatoes, and then maybe pancakes or waffles.

If I ever ate every morning the way I crave to, I'd be much larger (but probably smiling blissfully *L*)

-Ed


----------



## Brandi (Jun 13, 2006)

I slow cooked a ham all night in my crock pot...made a mile high sandwich for breakfast and for lunch lol mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## upender (Jun 13, 2006)

This time of year, granola with nuts, yogurt, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, cut-up banana, mango, peach, nectarine and some more nuts. Maybe some cinnamon on top.

Evil Princess: Who is Stuart Smalley and what does that little epigram mean, anyway?


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

i have a secret dirty love of egg yolks.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 13, 2006)

upender said:


> Evil Princess: Who is Stuart Smalley and what does that little epigram mean, anyway?


 
you have a PM......


----------



## steely (Jun 13, 2006)

jamie said:


> This morning it was Hostess orange cupcakes with the white squiggle line on top.


 
My God I love those things!When I was little you could find them with an orange squiggle,heavenly.I can't find them anymore,orange or white.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 13, 2006)

I do not eat breakfast. I have not eaten breakfast in years. I remember when I was in Marching Band and Drum & Bugle Corps, if I were to eat breakfast before practicing, I would get a sick stomach... It wasn't pleasant, especially when trying to blow your brains out on a horn, you know? 
*shrugs* I grew out of it. And generally, I do not like most breakfast foods as it is. I used to like, but do not like much anymore: Bacon, pancakes, eggs. Toast and Waffles I do not mind, but for the most part, they tend to splash and stick like a boulder in my stomach.


----------



## jcas50 (Jun 14, 2006)

Today I had a yummy breakfast - Bacon Pancakes

It was four good sized flapjacks with about a half cup of chopped bacon bits in each one and a stack of 5 bacon slices on the side. It came with a fruit salad and a cup of great strong-like-bull coffee. The chef is a Culinary Institute of America grad. All for $5.50 It started my day on a happy note.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 17, 2006)

First my daughter woke up saying she was hungry so I made something quick, granola with almonds and raisins and blueberries and strawberries with milk which we shared

After that she said still hungry LOL

So I made her a bacon grilled cheese which we shared.

I'm so full I can hardly move, while she runs around lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 17, 2006)

At 5 AM I had a piece of strawberry cheesecake. Delicious.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 17, 2006)

My favorite is Bagels toasted with butter tomato slices and onion. I got addicted to those when I was presgnant with my middle daughter many Eons ago. Of course cherry coke to go with i t with extra cherries in it


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Generally, I like to have wheat toast, with Grape or Raspberry jam, and a couple of slices of cheddar cheese with a glass of OJ or Milk, whatever is available in the fridge.

Although, my favorite breakfasts have been known to be:
The sourdough bacon cheeseburger melt from Ihop with a pepsi. 
A belgian waffle or two (whipped creme and raspberry syrup on top <yes, please>) with a large amount of bacon and mango orange juice.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2006)

, please>) with a large amount of bacon and mango orange juice.[/QUOTE]

Mango orange Juice sounds really good


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

I really enjoy it, it cancels out the too sweet flavor of the Orange... But enhances the flavor of the Mango... I'd drink that over most orange juice, if it wasn't so expensive...


----------



## jamie (Jun 18, 2006)

This morning, I stood in line outside of a bakery for about 30 minutes to get maybe the best donuts I have ever had. An old bakery in town had to close down after a fire a few years ago and just opened up again a few months ago after a three year absence. Little old ladies make these amazing crispy donuts that melt away to a tender delicious middle with just enough glaze. Even the bad food avoiding boy was in pastry heaven this morning, thanking me profusely for braving the crowd. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 18, 2006)

jamie said:


> This morning, I stood in line outside of a bakery for about 30 minutes to get maybe the best donuts I have ever had. An old bakery in town had to close down after a fire a few years ago and just opened up again a few months ago after a three year absence. Little old ladies make these amazing crispy donuts that melt away to a tender delicious middle with just enough glaze. Even the bad food avoiding boy was in pastry heaven this morning, thanking me profusely for braving the crowd. :eat2:




sounds soooooo good!!!!!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Those doughnuts sound rediculously awesome... They sound like theyre on par, if not better than Krispy Kreme doughnuts.


----------



## weirdo (Jun 18, 2006)

I eat at McDonald's just before going to work. I'll either have a sausage Mcmuffin or a cinamon roll with a small drink. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Jun 19, 2006)

This morning was a piece of pizza from Pizza Hut and more poor mans potato salad...mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brandi (Jun 23, 2006)

I woke up starving this morning, so I grilled a steak sliced it thinly, scrammbled 2 double yolked eggs, put them both on a very fresh bun with fresh onion, green peppers, and hot peppers, topped with chipole sauce. This is very similiar to the steak and egg sandwich at Subway, BUT it's bigger:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2006)

jamie said:


> This morning, I stood in line outside of a bakery for about 30 minutes to get maybe the best donuts I have ever had. An old bakery in town had to close down after a fire a few years ago and just opened up again a few months ago after a three year absence. Little old ladies make these amazing crispy donuts that melt away to a tender delicious middle with just enough glaze. Even the bad food avoiding boy was in pastry heaven this morning, thanking me profusely for braving the crowd. :eat2:


Was there jostling for position? And random acts of donut violence? An angry mob, hungry for carbs? C'mon, paint a 'Gangs of NY' street scene for us!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 24, 2006)

I have 2 or more cups of coffee for breakfast, I don't feel like eating in the morning.

But at night I like to make breakfast for dinner. I love pancakes with chokecherry syrup, or pancakes with 2 fried eggs on top.


----------



## jamie (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Was there jostling for position? And random acts of donut violence? An angry mob, hungry for carbs? C'mon, paint a 'Gangs of NY' street scene for us!



Mms.. it was the Sunday morning NPR crowd..you know how they can be. Actually, one woman in an enormous SUV nearly plowed me over to get ahead of me in the parking lot. I really wanted to tell her that if she needs a donut that bad, next time she should come packing heat, and just get right to it.


----------



## jamie (Jun 27, 2006)

My new favorite breakfast -

Challah bread toasted with a little bit of butter and low sugar Marion Berry jam from Trader Joe's. *swoon*


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Breakfast for me is usually pretty healthy... especially in the summer when I have time. Today was cereal and milk. (frosted mini wheats... gotta have the frosting) :eat2: 

Now if only the rest of the day were as healthful...


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 27, 2006)

This morning I had what I like to call "Whatever was in the Fridge" breakfast, consisting of:

A flour tortilla topped with bologna, leftover spaghetti, and cheese- then nuked for, eh, 45 seconds. It was delish- a bit unorthodox and not my usual, but delish


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 27, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> And what do you get at McD's? I like the McGriddle with sausage or the sausage McMuffin. And hash browns (altho those have gone down hill the past couple of years.)



Sorry Randi I missed this. I like the Mc Gridddle but it's way too fattening if i get it everyday. I usually get the egg Mc Muffin and a medium orange juice. No Hash Brown 

When I splurge I get a McGriddle with sausage egg and cheese. I like to dip it in the syrup.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

I can't remember if I already posted this... a local hispanic chain sells this B-I-G breakfast burritos (egg, potato, chorizo) with a really spicy yummy picante sauce. I have one of those and I can skip lunch.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ... I have one of those and I can skip lunch.



I don't believe you


----------



## jamie (Jul 1, 2006)

Pillsbury orange sweet rolls and a big glass of skim milk. The cat liked it too.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 1, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Sorry Randi I missed this. I like the Mc Gridddle but it's way too fattening if i get it everyday. I usually get the egg Mc Muffin and a medium orange juice. No Hash Brown
> 
> When I splurge I get a McGriddle with sausage egg and cheese. I like to dip it in the syrup.



I love sausage McGriddles, but 1) I hate eating precious, adorable, smart pigs, and 2) they're not at ALL filling.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't believe you



Okay, okay.. I hardly ever skip lunch.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2006)

When there are two foodees in the home and you both decide that its pancakes for breakfast.. lots of them.. better have plenty of syrup on hand.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 4, 2006)

Ham and egg on 12 grain toast


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Today's breakfast was a hot dog. (I got up reallllllyyyy late!)


----------



## Pink (Jul 6, 2006)

a bagel with whipped strawberry cream cheese spread 
and a glass of milk


----------



## truth38 (Jul 6, 2006)

peanut butter and jelly on wheat bread
2-4 diet cokes
piece of fruit

If training later that day I add a glass of skim milk with a protein liquid. I know, yukki, but hey, i need calcium


----------

